# My beautiful british shorthair!



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

this is my beautiful lil' lady!
shes having kittens in 2/4 weeks


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

absolutely stunning very pretty lady i love her xxx


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

love the way you have done her piccy x


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks! you tooo x


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

She's lovely! I can't wait in a couple more years I'll hopefully have my own BSH!

Good luck with the kittens >^^<


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you 
and why not get one now?


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

meganx said:


> Thank you
> and why not get one now?


how much are they


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

I paid £350 for mine so I think we'll sell them for £300 - £350


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

meganx said:


> Thank you
> and why not get one now?


Mostly because we have 11 cats already haha! Plus I'm half way through collage and I'd love to get a steady photography career under my belt before adding anymore pets to the family, as I'd love to get into showing with one :3


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

that would be great!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

She's a lovely Lilac Tortie right? I have a Lilac Tortie too 



meganx said:


> I paid £350 for mine so I think we'll sell them for £300 - £350


Will they all be registered? You're gonna need to have them registered to charge that much hun ... and you'll be very lucky to come out the other side without a loss even then 

I had my first litter this year, and even if I had sold all 4 girls that were born, I probably incurred expenses at least half that figure again.

Is anyone mentoring you? Either the owner of the stud or the person who bred your girl? They should be able to guide you every step of the way, mine was fantastic and didn't mind a jot me calling and texting her loads when my girl went into labour late at night. But then she was as excited as me :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> She's a lovely Lilac Tortie right? I have a Lilac Tortie too
> 
> Will they all be registered? You're gonna need to have them registered to charge that much hun ... and you'll be very lucky to come out the other side without a loss even then
> 
> ...


i thought she looked like a tortie to, her mum is doing the paperwork i think she said


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

£350 would be a pet price. Why are you breeding from pet and have not bought a cat suitable for breeding?

Did you sign any contract when you bought this cat ?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures. remnds me of my dusti who i lost in august


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, what beautiful big eyes she has, lovely  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: she's lovely


----------

